# Freaky Chick on okcupid



## Canucklehead

Edited by request.


----------



## jsgt

Do you want to **** her? If so, then go knock the bottom out. 
If you think she may be relationship material, then try to get inside her head first, then pants later.


----------



## srschirm

Is this the same one that you were talking about the last couple days?

You should definitely go with it. You do what women like this tell you to do, haha.


----------



## srschirm

The Georgia contingent on SAS has spoke.


----------



## pastels

hey just make sure shes not a man, not a fake account, and crazy then do whatever u wnt


----------



## jsgt

srschirm said:


> contingent


Dictionary.com'ed it and still don't know how it applies to me, but I'll take it as a compliment! :drunk


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Sounds like a win-win situation to me.

Just wear protection, and be extra cautious. She may not be violent, but then again, she may be.


----------



## Ali477

hmmm it could be a troll/fake profile keep chatting though and see how it goes i might be wrong.


----------



## srschirm

jsgt said:


> Dictionary.com'ed it and still don't know how it applies to me, but I'll take it as a compliment! :drunk


Noun:A group of people united by some common feature, forming part of a larger group.

I am from Georgia too.


----------



## srschirm

Luke688 said:


> hmmm it could be a troll/fake profile keep chatting though and see how it goes i might be wrong.


I've never had that type of conversation with a troll/bot.


----------



## phoenixwright

Have you ever had casual sex by any chance? Id imagine for a number of men with SA, hoping into bed with a woman they barely met is anxiety-inducing. And I say this as a guy whose had sexual relations in the early stages consistently. It's always anxiety-provoking for me. It never gets easier with someone new. It gets easier the more that you develop comfort with the person.


----------



## jsgt

srschirm said:


> Noun:A group of people united by some common feature, forming part of a larger group. *Oh, I thought it was a representative of some sort, but wasn't sure. *
> 
> I am from Georgia too.  *Ah, sorry to hear that. :b*


So, OP. What are you going to do?


----------



## Primordial Loop

Freaky? No... A bit forward is more like it. Like others have said, follow through and try to get a better feel for her.


----------



## Amphoteric

A girl who barely knows you wants to let you do anything to her? She's nuts, stay away from that mess.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

I'm always suspicious of girls like that. idk man... just don't end up getting raped by some guy with a fake account.


----------



## Lonelyguy

If I went through with something like that I'd probably wake up in a bathtub full of ice with one of my kidneys missing.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

My advice: be honest to yourself. Do you quickly jump to talking dirty with another girl? What is the value of someone talking to you and putting in time? That is the same question. IMO;- be firm and be clear on where you stand with these girls, whatever decision you make. Clear communication is always good.


----------



## pineapplebun

Well you did say you didn't post all the material, because from just that..that doesn't sound freaky at all. That sounds normal, but that was really forward of her since it seemed to come out of the blue. You know there's instant messaging on OkCupid that you could use as well.


----------



## talisman

Hard to tell what she's like from that. I'd at least try and get her on Skype.


----------



## Arumin

She definitely wants to **** you lol xD

If you're intending to have a serious relationship, I think you should ask her to slow it down with the saucy comments and that you're not comfortable with it. That's not how a relationship should start imo. 

Its kinda hard to tell nevertheless, I'm always cautious about online dating, it's such a weird world to me -____-'''


----------



## Marvel Fantatic

Hit it dude. Women enjoy and want sex just as much as men do. And you'll hardly meet one that won't try new things.

Just don't post personal conversations on a public forum; especially with pics. Not cool.


----------



## lonelygirl88

Why would you want to go with someone that easy? How long have you been talking to her for? If you just started a few days ago or something that seems a little too.... eager of her. Unless you initiated talk like that in the past?

Kind of funny though. I bet there are a lot of chicks like that on there. Everyone is into diff things. Go with it if that's what you want and you like her. Obviously take precaution just like you would any other potential date.


----------



## shyvr6

Did she send you pics yet?


----------



## WalkingDisaster

phoenixwright said:


> Have you ever had casual sex by any chance? Id imagine for a number of men with SA, hoping into bed with a woman they barely met is anxiety-inducing. And I say this as a guy whose had sexual relations in the early stages consistently. It's always anxiety-provoking for me. It never gets easier with someone new. It gets easier the more that you develop comfort with the person.


Personally, I think I'd find it less nerve-wracking than going on numerous dates, trying to impress the girl, etc. But then again, I have no experience in either so I can't be sure.


----------



## estse

Maybe she's a bot, or maybe she's an independent thinker that likes sex.

So date her if she's real. Let things go from there.


----------



## restinfish

are those cat ears on her hair

(ask her where she bought it pls)


----------



## rymo

It honestly sounds like a bot to me but usually they direct you to another site or messaging service early on and that hasn't happened yet as far as I can tell so you might be alright. If it's legit, I don't see why not? What's the hesitation? Quit talking to her on OkCupid and make it happen.


----------



## laura024

It depends. Are you looking for a hookup or a relationship? If it's the latter, you better make sure she wants one too before you proceed. Her making sexual comments soon after she meets you is a warning sign that sex is her main goal.


----------



## OutOfControlPanel

Twelve Keyz said:


> I'm always suspicious of girls like that. idk man... just don't end up getting raped by some guy with a fake account.


I just saw a program on Investigation Discovery in which a guy was chatting with a "woman" on a dating site. They hit it off and decided to meet up at her house for dinner. When the poor guy arrived at the house, he found out his "date" was actually a homicidal maniac who lured victims to his house using a fake dating profile. Not saying that anything like that is the case here, but you never know.


----------



## phoenixwright

Meet her at a public place on your first date. So that in case it's a dude, you can RUN.

It's also entirely possible that this could be a scammer (some black Nigerian dude pretended to be a White Irish girl with me and wanted me to send $750 to fly "her" over here to meet me. LOL I turned down that request naturally. But lots of people fall for that ****. I can't believe I talked dirty with some black Nigerian dude. I thought it was a pretty Irish girl on the other side of the screen!) or a camgirl that will try to lead you to a pay camsite.


----------



## MindOverMood

phoenixwright said:


> Meet her at a public place on your first date. So that in case it's a dude, you can RUN.
> 
> It's also entirely possible that this could be a scammer (some black Nigerian dude pretended to be a White Irish girl with me and wanted me to send $750 to fly "her" over here to meet me. LOL I turned down that request naturally. But lots of people fall for that ****. I can't believe I talked dirty with some black Nigerian dude. I thought it was a pretty Irish girl on the other side of the screen!) or a camgirl that will try to lead you to a pay camsite.


Are there many non-black Nigerians?


----------



## Canucklehead

She is pretty hot, and Asian. Well not the hottest ever, but I'd say a solid 7.

I messaged her saying, "Hey I noticed you are bipolar, I have social anxiety disorder."

It went from there, for about 30 messages back and forth, until I said I think she was cute. Then the craziness started, and she started talking about wanting me to do all these things to her... lol.



Luke688 said:


> hmmm it could be a troll/fake profile keep chatting though and see how it goes i might be wrong.


I highly doubt it's a bot. If it is a bot, it's the most sophisticated one I have ever seen, and it gives advice.

Anyone remember Dr. Sbaitso?



WintersTale said:


> Sounds like a win-win situation to me.
> 
> Just wear protection, and be extra cautious. She may not be violent, but then again, she may be.


That's what I'm thinking too, but I've never really had a "**** buddy" before. This is new territory for me.



pastels said:


> hey just make sure shes not a man, not a fake account, and crazy then do whatever u wnt


I hope it isn't 



jsgt said:


> So, OP. What are you going to do?


I dunno yet.



Amphoteric said:


> A girl who barely knows you wants to let you do anything to her? She's nuts, stay away from that mess.


I probably should, but I kind of want to pursue it anyways, just to say that I did. :/



Twelve Keyz said:


> I'm always suspicious of girls like that. idk man... just don't end up getting raped by some guy with a fake account.


I'll try not to. 



Aatxe said:


> Freaky? No... A bit forward is more like it. Like others have said, follow through and try to get a better feel for her.


She is a complete freak. If I posted you the other things she said, you would agree.



Rola said:


> She definitely wants to **** you lol xD
> 
> If you're intending to have a serious relationship, I think you should ask her to slow it down with the saucy comments and that you're not comfortable with it. That's not how a relationship should start imo.
> 
> Its kinda hard to tell nevertheless, I'm always cautious about online dating, it's such a weird world to me -____-'''


Definitely not relationship material, but wtf, why not give a one night stand a go?



Marvel Fantatic said:


> Hit it dude. Women enjoy and want sex just as much as men do. And you'll hardly meet one that won't try new things.
> 
> Just don't post personal conversations on a public forum; especially with pics. Not cool.


I asked her if I could post the convo. She liked the idea actually. 



lonelygirl88 said:


> Why would you want to go with someone that easy? How long have you been talking to her for? If you just started a few days ago or something that seems a little too.... eager of her. Unless you initiated talk like that in the past?
> 
> Kind of funny though. I bet there are a lot of chicks like that on there. Everyone is into diff things. Go with it if that's what you want and you like her. Obviously take precaution just like you would any other potential date.


To say that I did? :/ Just since last night.

I don't know, lol.



shyvr6 said:


> Did she send you pics yet?


Yes



restinfish said:


> are those cat ears on her hair
> 
> (ask her where she bought it pls)


Yes, those are cat ears. She wants to pretend she's a cat in bed, that's like one of her fantasies or whatever.



laura024 said:


> It depends. Are you looking for a hookup or a relationship? If it's the latter, you better make sure she wants one too before you proceed. Her making sexual comments soon after she meets you is a warning sign that sex is her main goal.


I wasn't looking for a hookup, but I might just do it anyways.

It's her idea, not mine >_<.



phoenixwright said:


> Meet her at a public place on your first date. So that in case it's a dude, you can RUN.


Sound advice  I'll meet her at a restaurant or some such place.


----------



## laura024

Canucklehead said:


> I wasn't looking for a hookup, but I might just do it anyways.
> 
> It's her idea, not mine >_<.


Whatever you choose to do is fine (as long as you're careful!). But just because it's her idea doesn't mean you have to go along with it.


----------



## Canucklehead

laura024 said:


> Whatever you choose to do is fine (as long as you're careful!). But just because it's her idea doesn't mean you have to go along with it.


Does it make me douche bag if I go along with it? I've always been more interested in a relationship than just hooking up.

These are extraordinary circumstances though, at least for me.

It's not every day a chick says these things to me.


----------



## komorikun

Don't get too excited until you actually meet her. Freaky people tend to be flakey/flighty


----------



## Black And Mild

I trust that you are aware if you do not perform coitus with this woman in the next week, you will lose all cool points you have ever earned, yes?


----------



## estse

It sounds like you're not that into her. I say forget her and move on to less "freaky" people.


----------



## laura024

Canucklehead said:


> Does it make me douche bag if I go along with it? I've always been more interested in a relationship than just hooking up.
> 
> These are extraordinary circumstances though, at least for me.
> 
> It's not every day a chick says these things to me.


Not a douche bag, but to me it makes you seem a bit desperate. You shouldn't compromise your values/goals because one girl has shown sexual interest.


----------



## Canucklehead

komorikun said:


> Don't get too excited until you actually meet her. Freaky people tend to be flakey/flighty


Hmm, what do you mean?

Are you suggesting that it's all a front?


----------



## komorikun

Canucklehead said:


> Hmm, what do you mean?
> 
> Are you suggesting that it's all a front?


She's likely to change her mind all of a sudden. Or she might just enjoy pervy chat. Online people tend to be flakey in general but I think freaks are even flakier.


----------



## Canucklehead

komorikun said:


> She's likely to change her mind all of a sudden. Or she might just enjoy pervy chat. Online people tend to be flakey in general but I think freaks are even flakier.


You know what, I'm going to pursue it for research purposes.

I'll let you guys know what happens in the hopes of making this world a better place.


----------



## restinfish

steal the cat ears


----------



## jsgt

Canucklehead said:


> You know what, I'm going to pursue it for research purposes.


You damn liar! :lol ...but yes, please update when your hands aren't bound.


----------



## MaxPower

Canucklehead said:


> You know what, I'm going to pursue it for research purposes.
> 
> I'll let you guys know what happens in the hopes of making this world a better place.


Ah, the sacrifices we make for science. XD


----------



## calichick

not surprised, girls usually have to compensate for lack of looks in that way.


----------



## Canucklehead

calichick said:


> not surprised, girls usually have to compensate for lack of looks in that way.


Omg, why are you stalking me? 

If you love me, just proclaim it here and now. I won't judge.


----------



## calichick

Canucklehead said:


> Omg, why are you stalking me?
> 
> If you love me, just proclaim it here and now. I won't judge.


Because when I went to respond to your

"f*** you" message on my profile message board, I clicked on your "current activity" and happened to come to this thread.

To be honest. lmao


----------



## Canucklehead

calichick said:


> Because when I went to respond to your
> 
> "f*** you" message on my profile message board, I clicked on your "current activity" and happened to come to this thread.
> 
> To be honest. lmao


So do you think I should go for it, or would that make you jealous?


----------



## Marvel Fantatic

Canucklehead said:


> You know what, I'm going to pursue it for research purposes.
> 
> I'll let you guys know what happens in the hopes of making this world a better place.


:clap


----------



## calichick

Canucklehead said:


> So do you think I should go for it, or would that make you jealous?


Depends what you're looking for (I don't know you that well so I can't assume)

You got two options, and Im leaning more towards option 1:

1) She's an attention *****. She's talking about sex in order to captivate your attention, and she's doing it with about 1/4 of the site, messages blinking a million miles an hour. When you try to take things further, she will come up with the lamest of lamest excuses why not to because you are nothing other to her than an object to validate herself.

2) She's butt ugly and gets passed up by the garbage collector which is why she's looking down in the photo.

Also beware that it's not some 15 year old guy or possibly gay leading you on, because most girls I know with pics of themselves on public websites wouldn't be that dim witted.

In any case, I encourage you to try to even get her to act on 1/16th of anything she says.

Let me know what her "lame excuse" was.

I used to use dating sites for validation purposes myself (I know evil)


----------



## srschirm

rymo said:


> It honestly sounds like a bot to me but usually they direct you to another site or messaging service early on and that hasn't happened yet as far as I can tell so you might be alright. If it's legit, I don't see why not? What's the hesitation? Quit talking to her on OkCupid and make it happen.


I had that thought too, but she seemed to respond to things he was saying.


----------



## rymo

srschirm said:


> I had that thought too, but she seemed to respond to things he was saying.


Very generically, it could be programmed to respond to keywords (i.e. drunk). Though that still seems more advanced than the usual bot.


----------



## Canucklehead

rymo said:


> Very generically, it could be programmed to respond to keywords (i.e. drunk). Though that still seems more advanced than the usual bot.


There is no way she's a bot.

I only posted a snippet of my convo.


----------



## rymo

Canucklehead said:


> There is no way she's a bot.
> 
> I only posted a snippet of my convo.


I mean, I figured as much. So did you ask her out yet?


----------



## Elad

Unless shes talking about really kinky stuff I don't think you can consider that crazy or freaky, girls get horny too and looks like shes on the site for hookups.

Oh and don't forget you're talking to someone who claims to be bipolar, hope shes not basic instinct kind of crazy if you decide to bang her.



srschirm said:


> I've never had that type of conversation with a troll/bot.


Thats what you think.


----------



## arandomgirl

honestly all of my friends who are guys who use that site tell me the majority of girls that message them are either freaks or just weird. (but I have an account too so idk what that makes me D: ) but yeah thats funny I had one guy on there literally the only convo that he has ever had to me is talking about how he wants to tie me to a bed and spank my butt and w.e. which is fine, but not on the first convo. haha


----------



## Killer2121

Location: Kelowna 

Can I buy you a plane ticket?


----------



## PillsHere

calichick said:


> Also beware that it's not some 15 year old guy or possibly gay leading you on, because most girls I know with pics of themselves on public websites wouldn't be that dim witted.


WHO TOLD YOU WHAT I WAS UP TO?

Seriously though, if you haven't done something such as webcam yet, I wouldn't bother with it.
Otherwise..well I still wouldn't do it. How do you know how she'd react in person? If you went to see her her ideals could completely change. I seem really outgoing on the internet, but in reality I'm like a turtle jumping into his shell everytime he is startled by someone trying to strike up a conversation.


----------



## niacin

Lonelyguy said:


> If I went through with something like that I'd probably wake up in a bathtub full of ice with one of my kidneys missing.


Am I weird for thinking "Aw, that's nice. She used ice to make you heal faster..."?

I need to set my standards higher.

But yeah, be careful. Also, she might just be all talk.


----------



## Double Indemnity

I don't think it's that earth shattering that you came across a horny girl on a dating site. That she's a "fareek" could mean she's in her manic state of bipolar and is being overly sexual. It's really weird that she didn't mind you posting your private conversation.


----------



## Canucklehead

It's on for tomorrow night. I hope I don't regret this decision. 

I'd probably regret it more if I didn't do it though, so whatever.

If you don't hear from me by Sunday, I'm probably dead.



> Location: Kelowna
> 
> Can I buy you a plane ticket?


I don't get it.


----------



## au Lait

I didn't read this whole thread so maybe this has been brought up before but.....did you ask her if it was ok to post this conversation here? You didn't even block out her photo.... =/

tbh she doesn't seem that freaky. Or are you just surprised that girls like sex? I think it's kind of funny that some people in this thread are so shocked by a woman speaking openly about sex that they're pushing the idea that she must not be a real person. I don't know, I'm not trying to be rude. I guess I don't get what the big deal is here.


----------



## Canucklehead

au Lait said:


> I didn't read this whole thread so maybe this has been brought up before but.....did you ask her if it was ok to post this conversation here? You didn't even block out her photo.... =/
> 
> tbh she doesn't seem that freaky. Or are you just surprised that girls like sex? I think it's kind of funny that some people in this thread are so shocked by a woman speaking openly about sex that they're pushing the idea that she must not be a real person. I don't know, I'm not trying to be rude. I guess I don't get what the big deal is here.


I wouldn't be able to post the other stuff that she sent.

And yes, I asked.


----------



## Killer2121

Canucklehead said:


> I don't get it.


Isn't that in the middle of no whereville BC? This girl probably lives halfway across the continent


----------



## Canucklehead

Killer2121 said:


> Isn't that in the middle of no whereville BC? This girl probably lives halfway across the continent


Not really  There's like 300k people here or so. She lives like 5 minutes away.

Vancouver is only a 4 hour drive from here.


----------



## Zeeshan

au Lait said:


> I didn't read this whole thread so maybe this has been brought up before but.....did you ask her if it was ok to post this conversation here? You didn't even block out her photo.... =/
> 
> tbh she doesn't seem that freaky. Or are you just surprised that girls like sex? I think it's kind of funny that some people in this thread are so shocked by a woman speaking openly about sex that they're pushing the idea that she must not be a real person. I don't know, I'm not trying to be rude. I guess I don't get what the big deal is here.


In my experience girls in the rigth mood can be very sexual, its all about mood though and the time of the month


----------



## Dreamscape

A couple things I'm curious about: Do you have a high match % with her? Also, did you contact her first initially or did she?

I'm surprised so many people here assume the worst about it. I feel like she is probably genuine, personally. At least in terms of being a real female that is interested in you. Good luck. =p


----------



## Black And Mild

Hath thou performed coitus with the concubine yet?

Might I remind you OP, your "cool points" are at stake here... I trust you will deliver, yes?


----------



## Canucklehead

Black And Mild said:


> Hath thou performed coitus with the concubine yet?
> 
> Might I remind you OP, your "cool points" are at stake here... I trust you will deliver, yes?


If you scroll up, I'm meeting her tomorrow :boogie.


----------



## Black And Mild

Canucklehead said:


> If you scroll up, I'm meeting her tomorrow :boogie.


All is well then. May the gods guide your reproduction organs into a state of harmony.

:teeth


----------



## Spacefaring1

Dreamscape said:


> A couple things I'm curious about: Do you have a high match % with her? Also, did you contact her first initially or did she?


I am curious about this as well


----------



## Canucklehead

Spacefaring1 said:


> I am curious about this as well


Absolutely not, it's actually like 50% ish.


----------



## Killer2121

Canucklehead said:


> Not really  There's like 300k people here or so. She lives like 5 minutes away.
> 
> Vancouver is only a 4 hour drive from here.


Yea well as I said in the other thread, you are one lucky son of a b**** lol.

My attempts at talking to girls has utterly failed, even though they have a liking for me. I've also been to POF and have gotten no matches


----------



## restinfish

good luck friend i hope you live to tell us the story!!


----------



## Canucklehead

Annnnnnnd....

She just texted me that she thinks she's in love with me. This might be a terrible idea now.

lol


----------



## theseventhkey

Canucklehead said:


> Annnnnnnd....
> 
> She just texted me that she thinks she's in love with me. This might be a terrible idea now.
> 
> lol


:no:blank


----------



## Elad

Canucklehead said:


> Annnnnnnd....
> 
> She just texted me that she thinks she's in love with me. This might be a terrible idea now.
> 
> lol


psycho confirmed. :teeth

but don't bail yet, take a ride on the crazy train.


----------



## Canucklehead

First of all, what do I text her back?

I'm not going to say that back just to get some poodytang.



Elad said:


> psycho confirmed. :teeth
> 
> but don't bail yet, take a ride on the crazy train.


I want to, but I don't want a shoe going through my window, and slashed tires if she ends up going berzerk.


----------



## restinfish

say "okay"/"thank you" or are you trying to be cavalier


----------



## theseventhkey

Canucklehead said:


> First of all, what do I text her back?
> 
> I'm not going to say that back just to get some poodytang.
> 
> I want to, but I don't want a shoe going through my window, and slashed tires if she ends up going berzerk.


Text "I love your openness" . It's old Jedi Mind Trick, your saying the word love but you are not saying you love her at the same time.


----------



## i just want luv

stock your gas to the max take the long way home


----------



## Canucklehead

restinfish said:


> say "okay"/"thank you" or are you trying to be cavalier


It's been almost an hour now, I need to text back something.

How does, "I really like you too" sound?



theseventhkey said:


> Text "I love your openness" . It's old Jedi Mind Trick, your saying the word love but you are not saying you love her at the same time.


Ohhhhhhh, that's a good one.

I'm using this.


----------



## Elad

Canucklehead said:


> First of all, what do I text her back?
> 
> I'm not going to say that back just to get some poodytang.
> 
> I want to, but I don't want a shoe going through my window, and slashed tires if she ends up going berzerk.


Is she coming to your place, and does she know where you live?

If so.. you dun goofed.


----------



## restinfish

i would never buy this jedi trick thing but i guess it's not me we're talking about

"can't wait for us to meet then" or something would be better i THINK


----------



## Canucklehead

I got a <3 and smilie face after I sent that, thanks seventhkey!

Actually I hope that doesn't backfire more than just saying thanks would. :um



Elad said:


> Is she coming to your place, and does she know where you live?
> 
> If so.. you dun goofed.


No, I'm taking her out to a nice restaurant, then back to my place. I made sure we'd meet in public.



restinfish said:


> "can't wait for us to meet then" or something would be better i THINK


Too late


----------



## Elad

Canucklehead said:


> No, I'm taking her out to a nice restaurant, then back to my place. I made sure we'd meet in public.












Watch your back man, godspeed.


----------



## MaxPower

Keep us updated!


----------



## caveman8

A lot of girls are dtf and open about it, so no surprise. Not much to think about here, just go for it, normal precautions like meeting in public first go without saying. If you wait too long some other dude will jump in.


----------



## caveman8

I remember on some site a guy posted a conversation between himself and this Asian girl on a dating site, something like this:

Her: hi Hun
Him: hi, you dtf?
Her: yeah

And they hooked up.


----------



## Canucklehead

Okay, I just woke up, and now I have a text greeting me this morning that when we meet, she wants me to call her sis.

Apparently, she wants me to pretend we're brother and sister for the whole evening.

This keeps getting kookier.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Canucklehead said:


> Okay, I just woke up, and now I have a text greeting me this morning that when we meet, she wants me to call her sis.
> 
> Apparently, she wants me to pretend we're brother and sister for the whole evening.
> 
> This keeps getting kookier.


Not sure if you're trolling.
Not sure if she's trolling.
Not sure about pretty much this entire thread. :sus


----------



## Canucklehead

Paper Samurai said:


> Not sure if you're trolling.
> Not sure if she's trolling.
> Not sure about pretty much this entire thread. :sus


I had proofs in the op, but I had to take it down.

I'm meeting her in 5 hours :teeth.


----------



## PillsHere

She obviously has an incest fantasy she wants to live out.

But the anticipation is killing me, this is better than Degrassi.


----------



## shyvr6

You should probably leave a note in your house just in case you get locked in her basement.


----------



## srschirm

PillsHere said:


> She obviously has an incest fantasy she wants to live out.
> 
> But the anticipation is killing me, this is better than Degrassi.


I know right!


----------



## Canucklehead

2 and a half hours till I get there.

I told her that I have a sister her age, and that it would weird me out. She seems understanding, although slightly disappointed.

Does this forum have tapatalk? I can try to give periodic updates while I'm out if some crazy **** goes down.


----------



## caveman8

Yes it is on tapatalk.


----------



## srschirm

Would this be the first-ever Sas date reported on in real time?


----------



## PillsHere

Canucklehead said:


> .
> I told her that I have a sister her age, and that it would weird me out. She seems understanding, although slightly disappointed.


Won't stop her from screaming out that you're her brother mid-coitus, if you make it that far.

Good luck though, and may the odds be ever in your favor.


----------



## laura024




----------



## phoenixwright

Let us know if you get it in. Make sure to provide us with play by play, blow by blow action.


----------



## caveman8

Tonight's the night...


----------



## Canucklehead

Time to start gettin ready 

See you ladies and gents on the other side!


----------



## srschirm

phoenixwright said:


> blow by blow action.


No pun intended, right? :boogie


----------



## srschirm

We haven't heard from canucklehead in two and a half hours. I'm starting to get worried.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Good luck tonight man, let us know how it goes.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

caveman8 said:


> I remember on some site a guy posted a conversation between himself and this Asian girl on a dating site, something like this:
> 
> Her: hi Hun
> Him: hi, you dtf?
> Her: yeah
> 
> And they hooked up.


Despite what a lot of people think, sometimes it really is that easy.


----------



## Spacefaring1

srschirm said:


> We haven't heard from canucklehead in two and a half hours. I'm starting to get worried.


I was starting to think the same thing lol. Maybe he's enjoying himself too much too actually post


----------



## Zeppelin

Can't believe you are driving to Vancouver to meet her. I would bet money that she is trolling you. But Vancouver is a nice city, so if she doesn't meet you, do something fun in the city.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Zeppelin said:


> Can't believe you are driving to Vancouver to meet her. I would bet money that she is trolling you. But Vancouver is a nice city, so if she doesn't meet you, do something fun in the city.


Don't be so sure that she's trolling, you would be truly surprised at how freaky some girls are, and you would never guess by their first impression.


----------



## Zeppelin

srschirm said:


> We haven't heard from canucklehead in two and a half hours. I'm starting to get worried.


Or the chick whacked him


----------



## StrangePeaches

i want to know what happened


----------



## PillsHere

I bet it was really Chris Hansen. 
Or he's getting it on right now while we're so very lonesome at our computers awaiting his reply.


----------



## heyJude

StrangePeaches said:


> i want to know what happened


Me too!


----------



## Zeppelin

heyJude said:


> Me too!


Everbody does.


----------



## theseventhkey

restinfish said:


> i would never buy this jedi trick thing but i guess it's not me we're talking about
> 
> "can't wait for us to meet then" or something would be better i THINK


LOl, if it's a dude you like, you'll buy anything he selling. I've seen it my whole life, girls let dudes they like get away with murder.


----------



## MiMiK

PillsHere said:


> I bet it was really Chris Hansen.


LMAO


----------



## phoenixwright

Dude did you get it in or not? Are you alive?

Btw I don't recall him ever saying she lives in Vancouver. He said she lived 5 minutes away from him no?


----------



## Zeeshan

phoenixwright said:


> Dude did you get it in or not? Are you alive?
> 
> Btw I don't recall him ever saying she lives in Vancouver. He said she lived 5 minutes away from him no?


Nothing in the british columbia news about men chopped up into pieces.

though they are slow out west


----------



## caveman8

He's just worn out and sleeping it off.


----------



## Zeeshan

caveman8 said:


> He's just worn out and sleeping it off.


is it just my imagination, or half the people on this site from Ontario


----------



## Marvel Fantatic

Canucklehead said:


> See you ladies and gents on the other side!


Is the reason you're MIA because you really are on the other side?


----------



## Spacefaring1

Either he had a really good time and didn't want to bother posting, or she tied him down and raped him


----------



## Zeeshan

Marvel Fantatic said:


> Is the reason you're MIA because you really are on the other side?


Its only like 8:30 in BC

Though i like everyone here wants to know


----------



## srschirm

Zeeshan said:


> is it just my imagination, or half the people on this site from Ontario


LOL seems like it!


----------



## srschirm

Dang, I am getting worried now...


----------



## RelinquishedHell

She murdered him and harvested his organs. That's what happens when you meet freaky people from the internet.


----------



## I wish i was normal

He's here with me in her basement. I met up with the same freaky girl about 2 years ago and have been in this cage ever since. She kindly recharges my phone for me and i'm able to post using tapatalk. He's 3 cages to my right. Help us. Please.


----------



## srschirm

I wish i was normal said:


> He's here with me in her basement. I met up with the same freaky girl about 2 years ago and have been in this cage ever since. She kindly recharges my phone for me and i'm able to post using tapatalk. He's 3 cages to my right. Help us. Please.


:clap:boogie


----------



## Zeeshan

Im guessing that if he spend the night having awesome sex with her, he would be on here by now ready to brag about it.

Unless he spend the night at her place, and is getting breakfast with her now.


----------



## phoenixwright

The least he could have done was log into tapatalk or SAS mobile and posted a quick "I just had sex and it felt so good!" but he was probably chopped up and kept in her freezer or something


----------



## PillsHere

I still can't believe he actually did it.
The only time I've personally heard of someone meeting someone they met on the internet after such a short time is those pedos on 'To Catch A Predator'. 

Or the Craiglist Killer...Do any of us honestly know what this seemingly normal SA guy does behind the privacy of his computer?


----------



## Zeeshan

This is a bit suspicious

but i have met people in person after only a few days i met online, so its not that unusual.


----------



## calichick

Zeeshan said:


> This is a bit suspicious
> 
> but i have met people in person after only a few days i met online, so its not that unusual.


oh btw Zeeshan, I am madly in love with you.

I want you to sex me up like there's no tomorrow.

I want you to buy a plane ticket from ontario to California so we can meet and make beautiful sweet love.

damn, wtf is happening with Canada?

hahaha I mean I knew ya'll were a bit tree lovin, but come on now.

*Come on*. rofl


----------



## Zeeshan

calichick said:


> oh btw Zeeshan, I am madly in love with you.
> 
> I want you to sex me up like there's no tomorrow.
> 
> I want you to buy a plane ticket from ontario to California so we can meet and make beautiful sweet love.
> 
> damn, wtf is happening with Canada?
> 
> hahaha I mean I knew ya'll were a bit tree lovin, but come on now.
> 
> *Come on*. rofl


haha i knew you would succumb to my charms, many a women try to resist,

me thinks someone is worried about the cnucklehead


----------



## Zeeshan

calichick said:


> So you'll transfer me the 1$ mill via wire?
> 
> lmfaoooooooo I promise. _I'm worth it._
> 
> This would never happen to a girl from California. Never.
> 
> But seriously, are there some gaseous fumes floating over Canada now that have ya'll kind of tipsy? :lol


I thought you offered to let do whatever i want to you, if i drove down to CALI. To be honest, seems pretty expensive, i mean it will cost me like almost a thousand dollars.

In all seriousness though, something bad has clearly gone down

Me thinks this thread could be evidence very soon LOL


----------



## phoenixwright

calichick said:


> Hold on for a friggin minute, let me get this straight
> 
> OP meets a girl 3 days ago on the internet (a *FREE *dating site where trolls run rampant)
> She says, _I'll let you do whatever you want to me_
> She says *I LOVE you*
> She says, Call me sister so *I can imagine us as being brother and sister when we're together*
> HE drives *4 hours each way to meet her*
> They've never talked on the phone, they've never seen each other on webcam.
> 
> Holy mother of God, if a guy I ever dated did some stupid sh*t like this, I'd dump him in a heartbeat. I mean I know this is SAS and all but for christ's sake, this has to be the most ignorant thread ever made on here.
> 
> Gosh, I don't even know, what the, is this even, do people like this exist in the world?
> 
> An evil part of me wants to try this whole plot out on some gullible numnut
> 
> But I won't.


She lives 5 minutes away from him. He casually mentioned that Vancouver is 4 hours away from Kelowna for those unfamiliar with Kelowna.

That said, he should have talked on the phone or cammed with her first. He was smart to meet with her at a public place at least.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Sooooooo what happenrdddddxfjfhfjfjg


----------



## Zeeshan

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Sooooooo what happenrdddddxfjfhfjfjg


we dont know

Could be a number of things

1. He spend the night with her + Battery died
2. He got trolled and doesnt feel like posting
3. He has work and forgot to post
4. He is in the vancouver river in tiny chopped up pieces


----------



## caveman8

calichick said:


> Hold on for a friggin minute, let me get this straight
> 
> OP meets a girl 3 days ago on the internet (a *FREE *dating site where trolls run rampant)
> She says, _I'll let you do whatever you want to me_
> She says *I LOVE you*
> She says, Call me sister so *I can imagine us as being brother and sister when we're together*
> HE drives *4 hours each way to meet her*
> They've never talked on the phone, they've never seen each other on webcam.
> 
> Holy mother of God, if a guy I ever dated did some stupid sh*t like this, I'd dump him in a heartbeat. I mean I know this is SAS and all but for christ's sake, this has to be the most ignorant thread ever made on here.
> 
> Gosh, I don't even know, what the, is this even, do people like this exist in the world?


Wow Cali. He said she's 5 minutes away, and that after taking her to a restaurant, they were going back to his ( not her) place.

You must be jealous, eh....


----------



## caveman8

5. They're still going at it.


----------



## calichick

majority of us Cali chicks like our meat a little darker.

hahaha

Don't go Kim K on me

I change my mind


----------



## Zeeshan

caveman8 said:


> 5. They're still going at it.


Unless he has been trolling us all along


----------



## calichick

man this is just the biggest facepalm moment on these boards.

ok g2g, ignorance is too overwhelming.

remind me never to visit this country


----------



## Zeeshan

calichick said:


> man this is just the biggest facepalm moment on these boards.
> 
> ok g2g, ignorance is too overwhelming.
> 
> remind me never to visit this country


no come to Canada, we are waiting for you...


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

calichick said:


> man this is just the biggest facepalm moment on these boards.
> 
> ok g2g, ignorance is too overwhelming.
> 
> remind me never to visit this country


Where the ignorance at? I didnt read much of what si going on, but becasuse you are so eloquent and intelligent. i figured you coukld shape out the best summary of the ignorance here or wherever you are talking about!


----------



## Zeeshan

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Where the ignorance at? I didnt read much of what si going on, but becasuse you are so eloquent and intelligent. i figured you coukld shape out the best summary of the ignorance here or wherever you are talking about!


she clearly has a crush on cnucklehead and is expressing her frustrations through abusing us

:idea

women i have figured them out


----------



## caveman8

Zeeshan said:


> no come to Canada, we are waiting for you...


No we're not.


----------



## caveman8

Zeeshan said:


> she clearly has a crush on cnucklehead and is expressing her frustrations through abusing us


Agreed


----------



## calichick

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Where the ignorance at? I didnt read much of what si going on, but becasuse you are so eloquent and intelligent. i figured you coukld shape out the best summary of the ignorance here or wherever you are talking about!


Ok but just for you dear since you're from Hawaii and I happen to like this place.

1) Guy meets girl 3 days ago on the biggest free dating website.

2) Girl says I'll let you do whatever you want to me, I love you, I want to imagine us as being sister and brother when we do it, and I live just...wait hold on FIVE minutes away from you

3) All this is happening in Canada

4) OP goes to meet her yesterday some time

5) Buncha (bitter) Canadians in this topic accusing me of liking average white guys

6) I tell them remind me never to visit Canada.

peace out! CALICHICK!


----------



## Zeeshan

calichick said:


> Ok but just for you dear since you're from Hawaii and I happen to like this place.
> 
> 1) Guy meets girl 3 days ago on the biggest free dating website.
> 
> 2) Girl says I'll let you do whatever you want to me, I love you, I want to imagine us as being sister and brother when we do it, and I live just...wait hold on FIVE minutes away from you
> 
> 3) All this is happening in Canada
> 
> 4) OP goes to meet her yesterday some time
> 
> 5) Buncha Canadians in this topic accusing me of liking average white guys
> 
> 6) I tell them remind me never to visit Canada.
> 
> peace out! CALICHICK!


lol come one, talk to us

we need you :idea


----------



## caveman8

calichick said:


> 5) Buncha (bitter) Canadians in this topic accusing me of liking average white guys


We're just playing with you.


----------



## Zeeshan

So back to topic on canucklehead, its 1 in BC now.

So lol something has happend to this guy LOL or he is trolling us

LOL


----------



## calichick

Zeeshan said:


> So back to topic on canucklehead, its 1 in BC now.
> 
> So lol something has happend to this guy LOL or he is trolling us
> 
> LOL


Nah he's not a troll. Being disappointed by people online takes a big toll out on you.

You have these overwhelming expectations and then 1 sec, when you meet them and you realize it's not as you expected can crush all those hopes and dreams.

It's like a state of depression almost, if you build up your expectations too high, when you fall down it'll hurt twice as hard. I used to meet guys online, and I was *never* happily surprised. It's extremely exhausting and you don't want to deal with anything else.

And this is from me, not meeting trolls offline as OP did. This was normal dating.

That's why I advise all you ladies to stick to the real life. Real life is just so much better and easier.. You won't meet your prince charming online just like you won't find Donald Trump there either.


----------



## Zeeshan

calichick said:


> Nah he's not a troll. Being disappointed by people online takes a big toll out on you.
> 
> You have these overwhelming expectations and then 1 sec, when you meet them and you realize it's not as you expected can crush all those hopes and dreams.
> 
> It's like a state of depression almost, if you build up your expectations too high, when you fall down it'll hurt twice as hard. I used to meet guys online, and I was *never* happily surprised. It's extremely exhausting and you don't want to deal with anything else.
> 
> And this is from me, not meeting trolls offline as OP did. This was normal dating.
> 
> That's why I advise all you ladies to stick to the real life. Real life is just so much better and easier.. You won't meet your prince charming online just like you won't find Donald Trump there either.


You You You....are lame


----------



## calichick

Zeeshan said:


> You You You....are lame


I encourage you to go and find yourself a troll on an online dating site and do exactly as OP did.

Come back and ask me my advice on this later.


----------



## Zeeshan

calichick said:


> I encourage you to go and find yourself a troll on an online dating site and do exactly as OP did.
> 
> Come back and ask me my advice on this later.


Why do i need to go a dating site

you already said i can fly over and make love to you remember

:clap


----------



## Brickbatstone

calichick said:


> That's why I advise all you ladies to stick to the real life. Real life is just so much better and easier.. You won't meet your prince charming online just like you won't find Donald Trump there either.


Doesn't sound like you met your prince charming in the real world though.


----------



## Zeeshan

I love a good mystery and this is certainly one


----------



## Twelve Keyz




----------



## Zeeshan

Fellow canadians

Gather a search party, we must find canucklehead

hopefully he is still in one piece


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Zeeshan said:


> Fellow canadians
> 
> Gather a search party, we must find canucklehead
> 
> hopefully he is still in one piece


for real. People gettin chopped up nowadays...


----------



## Zeeshan

Twelve Keyz said:


> for real. People gettin chopped up nowadays...


esp in BC. I hope that male pornstar didnt get him

OMG Canucklhead.....


----------



## calichick

Brickbatstone said:


> Doesn't sound like you met your prince charming in the real world though.


You're right, I haven't. But I've met a bunch of men in my everyday life who are prince charming in comparison to the crappy quality of guys you meet on sites like those.

Ignorance and desperation aren't exactly what women have high on their lists.


----------



## Brickbatstone

calichick said:


> You're right, I haven't. But I've met a bunch of men in my everyday life who are prince charming in comparison to the crappy quality of guys you meet on sites like those.
> 
> Ignorance and desperation aren't exactly what women have high on their lists.


Well if you haven't met him online or in the real world, then maybe it's time to take a step back and say "maybe I'm the problelm". Just saying.


----------



## Zeeshan

calichick said:


> You're right, I haven't. But I've met a bunch of men in my everyday life who are prince charming in comparison to the crappy quality of guys you meet on sites like those.
> 
> Ignorance and desperation aren't exactly what women have high on their lists.


If a man can stand you for more then a few minutes.....marry him


----------



## calichick

Brickbatstone said:


> Well if you haven't met him online or in the real world, then maybe it's time to take a step back and say "maybe I'm the problelm". Just saying.


Why are you assuming I'm even looking for a prince charming?

If you even know any of my posts here (I know I know you don't care) you'd know that I don't believe in love forever after.

I believe in lust and passion. And I have surely found that in real life.

Dating sites you'd be happy finding a guy you can even stand to look at for more than 5 minutes.

Lol. I was just saying that I know a lot of women are buying into the whole "find your soulmate" crap on match.com.


----------



## Marvel Fantatic

calichick said:


> Why are you assuming I'm even looking for a prince charming?
> 
> If you even know any of my posts here (I know I know you don't care) you'd know that I don't believe in love forever after.
> 
> I believe in lust and passion. And I have surely found that in real life.
> 
> Dating sites you'd be happy finding a guy you can even stand to look at for more than 5 minutes.
> 
> Lol. I was just saying that I know a lot of women are buying into the whole "find your soulmate" crap on match.com.


You're right I was just assuming. My apologies.


----------



## Zeppelin

Zeeshan said:


> Fellow canadians
> 
> Gather a search party, we must find canucklehead
> 
> hopefully he is still in one piece


Yes, I am not a Canadian, but I live less than an hour from Vancouver


----------



## phoenixwright

calichick said:


> majority of us Cali chicks like our meat a little darker.
> 
> hahaha
> 
> Don't go Kim K on me
> 
> I change my mind


So you're one of those white girls who like the BBC? I never pegged you as that type. lol. Not that Kim K is really white. She's a swarthy Armenian girl.


----------



## calichick

phoenixwright said:


> So you're one of those white girls who like the BBC? I never pegged you as that type. lol. Not that Kim K is really white. She's a swarthy Armenian girl.


To be honest, I changed a LOT in the past 4 years.

I blame it on the liberal college I went to. It made me open my eyes to the beauty of diversity and whatnot.

And in the process I developed a strong distaste for and dislike of pale and light skinned men (like I said I do like Mediterranean).

I literally do not understand the appeal. It's boring, no matter what the eye or hair color.

I don't recognize myself sometimes, when I see a hot tan/dark skinned man, I start feeling jittery and really aroused. I changed a lot because in high school I wouldn't even look at Mexicans (I have to admit)


----------



## MaxPower

It's been 24 hours, it's time to send out a search party and just incase it is needed, I got this:









Too soon?


----------



## restinfish

maxpower said:


> it's been 24 hours, it's definitely time to send out a search party and just incase it is needed, i got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too soon?


oh my god...


----------



## caveman8

He's enjoying himself too much to post here.


----------



## Zeeshan

restinfish said:


> oh my god...


i know thats too far

I am sure he was somehow disappointed and feels too down to show up here


----------



## srschirm

MaxPower said:


> It's been 24 hours, it's definitely time to send out a search party and just incase it is needed, I got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon?


OMG lol.


----------



## Zeeshan

Honestly should we be worried

or is this some sort of great troll job


----------



## shyvr6

I doubt anything bad happened, but if it did, it's not like we didn't warn him. My guess is that he's doing something and hasn't got on, or something happened that wasn't good and he doesn't want to talk about it yet.


----------



## restinfish

i don't know i'd be worried if he hadn't told anyone else except for people on the internet

does anybody know if he did?? i don't think so


----------



## Marvel Fantatic

MaxPower said:


> It's been 24 hours, it's time to send out a search party and just incase it is needed, I got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon?


Dude this ain't right. No one saw him leave with any chick.



Zeeshan said:


> Honestly should we be worried
> 
> or is this some sort of great troll job


He set this up for the greatest April Fool's prank.


----------



## Double Indemnity

MaxPower said:


> It's been 24 hours, it's time to send out a search party and just incase it is needed, I got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon?


*Pours one out for canucklehead*


----------



## CumulusCongestus

Marvel Fantatic said:


> He set this up for the greatest April Fool's prank.


lol...April is a very long time to stay off SAS for a prank, I don't know if I could take it.










Hats off to him if he's able to stay away that long.


----------



## Canucklehead

Holy crap you people, 4 extra pages.

I'll have story time here shortly, let me make a coffee and whatnot first.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

MaxPower said:


> It's been 24 hours, it's time to send out a search party and just incase it is needed, I got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon?


Congratulations :haha You win the internet!!


----------



## restinfish

Canucklehead said:


> Holy crap you people, 4 extra pages.
> 
> I'll have story time here shortly, let me make a coffee and whatnot first.


you're lucky i'm laughing


----------



## Octal

Canucklehead said:


> Holy crap you people, 4 extra pages.
> 
> I'll have story time here shortly, let me make a coffee and whatnot first.


How do we know you're the real canucklehead and not a psycho who hacked your account after hacking you? :teeth

Lol jk, this story is going to be good...I hope


----------



## Killer2121

Canucklehead said:


> Holy crap you people, 4 extra pages.
> 
> I'll have story time here shortly, let me make a coffee and whatnot first.


I want the story now.


----------



## christ~in~me

Canucklehead said:


> Holy crap you people, 4 extra pages.
> 
> I'll have story time here shortly, let me make a coffee and whatnot first.


Yay! he's alive!!!!


----------



## shyvr6

christ~in~me said:


> Yay! he's alive!!!!


You're alive, too! Welcome back.



Canucklehead said:


> I'll have story time here shortly, let me make a coffee and whatnot first.


----------



## Zeeshan

buddy

this story better be good, and it better be honest

You build this thing up now its time to follow through

what happend


----------



## Zeppelin

Zeeshan said:


> Fellow canadians
> 
> Gather a search party, we must find canucklehead
> 
> hopefully he is still in one piece


So I'm assuming the search party's cancelled?


----------



## Canucklehead

Just calm down and gimme a few, I'm waiting for my medication to kick in. Plus I'm still hung over from all the wine we drank.:boogie

... Alright, so I go to meet her at this nice restaurant downtown. One of those type of restaurants where they expect you to dress somewhat respectably. When I get there and get out of my car she's standing outside of the restaurant wearing black jeans, a black long-sleeve shirt, the cat ears... Wait for it..... and a collar. Not one of those ones you see a goth chick wearing at a club, but a 5 dollar cat collar you would get from a local pet shop.

I spent the time walking up to the place pondering whether I should turn around, run to the car and make a break for it. Something about it kind of turned me on though, so I didn't, lol.

Anyways, I say hi to her and ask if she'd been waiting there long, and if she had already gone inside and gotten us a table, (knowing full well there's no way she could have gotten a table). She says to me, "No, they wouldn't let me inside because of what I'm wearing". I asked her why she was wearing the cat ears out in public, and she shot me a perplexed look. She says, "because I am a cat, silly". :um

I then asked her if she wanted to go somewhere else. She agreed, and we started walking back to my car. She grabbed onto my arm on the way and whispered into my ear, "I am your play kitten, I do anything to please master". 

We get into the car, and while I'm naming off different places that we could go, her hand goes directly for you know where. Straight for it with no hesitation. I pushed it away, and said "stop, you are freaking me out a little bit here". She gave me this pouty face and then slouched back into her seat.

I pulled out of the parking lot and nothing was said for like a minute as I was driving until I was just like screw it, why not. "Wanna go back to my place instead?". She said yes, obviously.

When we got back to my place, I asked if she'd like something to drink, and went into the dining room to grab 2 glasses and a bottle of wine. When I got back she had pulled a cat food dish from out of her purse and motioned for me to pour the wine in there.

I can't give you guys details beyond this point, but I'll let your imagination fill in the rest.

Anyways, If you ever get the chance to hook up with a chick that is bi-polar, be prepared to be put to work. I woke up at 9pm.


----------



## PillsHere

You have to be trolling. No one is that insane and not locked up in a mental institution. :sus


----------



## Canucklehead

PillsHere said:


> You have to be trolling. No one is that insane and not locked up in a mental institution. :sus


I couldn't make it up if I tried.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Will you marry her?


----------



## PillsHere

Canucklehead said:


> I couldn't make it up if I tried.


I'll humor you. After the food dish fiasco, you told her to leave?
I mean you couldn't have been that desperate for sex. How could you even..
If I were in such a theoretical situation, but with a male of course, that would instantly kill any and all erections I would ever have for that person.


----------



## Zeppelin

Can't believe she actually wore cat ears and a collar Lol.
Did you give her any catnip?



PillsHere said:


> You have to be trolling. No one is that insane and not locked up in a mental institution. :sus


I have seem some weird people like that before. I can believe it.


----------



## Canucklehead

PillsHere said:


> I'll humor you. After the food dish fiasco, you told her to leave?
> I mean you couldn't have been that desperate for sex. How could you even..
> If I were in such a theoretical situation, but with a male of course, that would instantly kill any and all erections I would ever have for that person.


Nope, she ended up staying the night...

I thought it was funny.


----------



## Octal

Your story did not disappoint :teeth


----------



## PillsHere

Canucklehead said:


> Nope, she ended up staying the night...
> 
> I thought it was funny.


If you aren't yanking chains, I commend you. I would've made up every excuse in the book to get the hell away from someone pulling a God damn food dish out for wine.


----------



## Double Indemnity

Meow.


----------



## Canucklehead

Double Indemnity said:


> Meow.


:claplol

Good kitty.


----------



## MaxPower

Great story, worth the wait.:clap Another plus, I have a new coffee table.:teeth


----------



## Killer2121

OP, I am actually dissapoint.


----------



## Canucklehead

Killer2121 said:


> OP, I am actually dissapoint.


Disappointed in the story, or for something that I did?


----------



## Strwbrry

Oh, god.....

This didn't disappoint. It was worth the nail biting suspense.


----------



## Monotony




----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Monotony said:


>


Looks like my perfect date :haha


----------



## AussiePea

Oh this is just too good. Kudos to you sir.


----------



## Marvel Fantatic

Canucklehead said:


> When I got back she had pulled a cat food dish from out of her purse and motioned for me to pour the wine in there.
> 
> I can't give you guys details beyond this point, but I'll let your imagination fill in the rest.


Can't say I've ever had hot wild cat food dish sex.


----------



## Canucklehead

Marvel Fantatic said:


> Can't say I've ever had hot wild cat food dish sex.


It involves lots of meowing, and saying good kitty.


----------



## I wish i was normal

Did you call her sister? Lol.


----------



## AussiePea

Just make sure she can't track you...these types can get...clingy.


----------



## caveman8

I like her ploy of wearing the cat outfit to be able to skip the restaurant and get down to business 

Chicks want it just as bad, and being a gentlemen = AFC.


----------



## Marvel Fantatic

So what number on the BS-O-Meter does the story fall in?


----------



## restinfish

i'm glad you're alive. great story. plan on seeing her again?


----------



## Canucklehead

I wish i was normal said:


> Did you call her sister? Lol.


No, and she never brought it up. Thank god.



AussiePea said:


> Just make sure she can't track you...these types can get...clingy.


She knows where I live. >_>



Marvel Fantatic said:


> So what number on the BS-O-Meter does the story fall in?


It's the internet, believe what you want.

People got mad because I posted screenshots of my okcupid conversation in the op.



restinfish said:


> i'm glad you're alive. great story. plan on seeing her again?


Maybe, I don't see it going any further than random hook-ups though. We didn't talk much till the next morning, and it wasn't about geopolitics.


----------



## UltraShy

That was sufficiently freaky that I felt compelled to read all 11 pages.


----------



## theseventhkey

Canucklehead said:


> Just calm down and gimme a few, I'm waiting for my medication to kick in. Plus I'm still hung over from all the wine we drank.:boogie
> 
> ... Alright, so I go to meet her at this nice restaurant downtown. One of those type of restaurants where they expect you to dress somewhat respectably. When I get there and get out of my car she's standing outside of the restaurant wearing black jeans, a black long-sleeve shirt, the cat ears... Wait for it..... and a collar. Not one of those ones you see a goth chick wearing at a club, but a 5 dollar cat collar you would get from a local pet shop.
> 
> I spent the time walking up to the place pondering whether I should turn around, run to the car and make a break for it. Something about it kind of turned me on though, so I didn't, lol.
> 
> Anyways, I say hi to her and ask if she'd been waiting there long, and if she had already gone inside and gotten us a table, (knowing full well there's no way she could have gotten a table). She says to me, "No, they wouldn't let me inside because of what I'm wearing". I asked her why she was wearing the cat ears out in public, and she shot me a perplexed look. She says, "because I am a cat, silly". :um
> 
> I then asked her if she wanted to go somewhere else. She agreed, and we started walking back to my car. She grabbed onto my arm on the way and whispered into my ear, "I am your play kitten, I do anything to please master".
> 
> We get into the car, and while I'm naming off different places that we could go, her hand goes directly for you know where. Straight for it with no hesitation. I pushed it away, and said "stop, you are freaking me out a little bit here". She gave me this pouty face and then slouched back into her seat.
> 
> I pulled out of the parking lot and nothing was said for like a minute as I was driving until I was just like screw it, why not. "Wanna go back to my place instead?". She said yes, obviously.
> 
> When we got back to my place, I asked if she'd like something to drink, and went into the dining room to grab 2 glasses and a bottle of wine. When I got back she had pulled a cat food dish from out of her purse and motioned for me to pour the wine in there.
> 
> I can't give you guys details beyond this point, but I'll let your imagination fill in the rest.
> 
> Anyways, If you ever get the chance to hook up with a chick that is bi-polar, be prepared to be put to work. I woke up at 9pm.


Oh jeez, what brand of cat food are you going to get her for Christmas?

I recommend Friskies or Meow Mix.


----------



## Canucklehead

theseventhkey said:


> Oh jeez, what brand of cat food are you going to get her for Christmas?
> 
> I recommend Friskies or Meow Mix.


I wonder if this is how furries get started


----------



## theseventhkey

Canucklehead said:


> I wonder if this is how furries get started


Lol, watch next month you guys are going to be married, and have a little litter of furries.


----------



## jsgt

So I take it you now have a new fetish thanks to her? If you decide on a CWB(Cat With Benefits), let her know that's all it will be, because it sounds like she could get on the clingy/obsessive side. Also, when does the sex tape come out?


----------



## Marvel Fantatic

Canucklehead said:


> It's the internet, believe what you want.


Yessir. When I was in the army, I quickly found out that the more outlandish a tale the guy gave us of getting laid, the bigger the bull he was trying to unload.


----------



## rymo

True or false, it was a great story. And to anyone who says they wouldn't have hit that - you...are...LYING!


----------



## youngloc

Canucklehead said:


> Edited by request.


well how am I supposed to know what the story is :blank


----------



## Marvel Fantatic

rymo said:


> True or false, it was a great story. And to anyone who says they wouldn't have hit that - you...are...LYING!


Well if you're single you mean. Some of us are faithful.


----------



## rymo

Marvel Fantatic said:


> Well if you're single you mean. Some of us are faithful.


-_-


----------



## godhelpme2

just always remember to be safe, you don't want any kittens..


----------



## pastels

Lmao funniest and creepiest **** i ever heard but my *** wud of left the date


----------



## srschirm

No freaking way!! Wow.


----------



## meeps

Canucklehead said:


> I can't give you guys details beyond this point, but I'll let your imagination fill in the rest.


you fed and petted her then played with a laser pointer and got her a scratching post?


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

godhelpme2 said:


> just always remember to be safe, you don't want any kittens..


But... Everybody love kittens!!! :teeth


----------



## ravens

SnowFlakesFire said:


> But... Everybody love kittens!!! :teeth


And puppies. :teeth


----------



## Zeeshan

wow 

is it wrong that this is totally a turn on for me....good kitty lol

So when you guys were doing it, what was she like? Did the whole thing revolve her around having sex like a cat?


----------



## PillsHere

Marvel Fantatic said:


> Well if you're single you mean. Some of us are faithful.


I wouldn't touch it with a 10ft pole even if said person looked like Liam Payne.

I'm still not sure what's harder to believe: the story, or the fact that it involved two human beings and voluntary consent. :um


----------



## shyvr6

Canucklehead said:


> I can't give you guys details beyond this point, but I'll let your imagination fill in the rest.


Give us the details in the 18+ forum right meow!


----------



## I wish i was normal

shyvr6 said:


> Give us the details in the 18+ forum right meow!


I agree, that would be purrfect. He should let the cat out of the bag. However, i think the cat has his tongue. He's being a p u s s y.

I'm here all week.


----------



## riptide991

Think about how many other dudes she did that with.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

godhelpme2 said:


> just always remember to be safe, you don't want any kittens..


Yeah, especially when they can pop out like 4-5 of them. You could say goodbye to your life after that :lol But there is something about the idea of not playing safe with a kitty that I really like. Hehe


----------



## phoenixwright

rymo said:


> True or false, it was a great story. And to anyone who says they wouldn't have hit that - you...are...LYING!


Pics meow! I haven't seen what this cat lady looks like.


----------



## Zeppelin

phoenixwright said:


> Pics meow! I haven't seen what this cat lady looks like.


He posted some pictures earlier of the okcupid chat, but then deleted them.


----------



## shyvr6

rymo said:


> True or false, it was a great story.


False

He told us the beginning and end but left out the middle. "Leaving it up to the imagination" is pretty lame, tbh. That's why the middle needs to be posted in the 18+ forum. Even if it's not that graphic, it's still better than what we're left with.


----------



## Canucklehead

shyvr6 said:


> False
> 
> He told us the beginning and end but left out the middle. "Leaving it up to the imagination" is pretty lame, tbh. That's why the middle needs to be posted in the 18+ forum. Even if it's not that graphic, it's still better than what we're left with.


Lol, am I supposed to go into graphic detail on how we screwed?

Not happening.

Plus I'd get an infraction.


----------



## meeps

did she make cat noises during sex?


----------



## Canucklehead

meeps said:


> did she make cat noises during sex?


Yes.


----------



## shyvr6

I didn't say it has to be too graphic. We just want an overview of what happened. Like what did she do and what was she like during that time with that kind of mental state, lol?


----------



## Canucklehead

As awesome as this discussion was, I'm going to go ahead and ask for a lock!

Good times my friends, good times.


----------

